# 2 problemi diversi stesso soggetto: tastiera non funzionante

## marziods

Innanzitutto bungiorno a tutti.

attualmente ho due problemi, uno a livello di curiosità (più o meno) ed uno che mi sta scassando brutalmente!

1) vorrei fare l'installazione di un pc con il cd minimal per architetture amd_64. Il pc in questione è dotato di tastiera e mouse wireless collegati via usb (logitech desktop ex110) che pur funzionando con la live 2008 con il cd minimal (current) non accetta alcun input (nemmeno il layout della tastiera). il tasto bloc num non funziona (la tastiera di fatto non esiste e non posso nemmeno vedere i log). La domanda, esiste un sistema per far l'installazione con il cd minimal? 

2) sul portatile ho avuto la malaugurata idea di fare un depclean...   :Shocked:  al riavvio l'nterfaccia grafica era scomparsa... poco male riemergo xorg-server e dopo tento il riavvio di x.... parte ma la tastiera non funziona per nulla l'unico tasto che sembra funzionare è fn-NmLk. il touchpad funziona mentre il coso rosso (per non chiamarlo in altro modo... il pc è un thinkpad sl500) non va. Prima funzionavano in parallelo. non ho configurato xorg.conf (non lo avevo fatto nemmeno prima e quando ci ho provato non funzionava) l'avvio era ed è fatto con gdm il quale parte ed esclude la tastiera... ho googolato bestemmiato ma nulla ho trovato!!! qualcuno ha una mezza idea di che cosa sia ad escludere la tastiera?

grazie

Marzio

----------

## Apetrini

1) Non ti fossilizzare, se con la live 2008 funziona usa quella per fare l'installazione. Ovviamente usa l'ultimo stage3 e l'ultimo portage, scaricandoli dal web.

2) Se non hai impostato la tastiera e il mouse in xorg.conf xorg-server li rileva on the fly usando hal. Quindi direi che devi assicurarti che hal sia partito senza errori. Il demone init si chiama hald per la precisione. Seconda cosa che devi verificare è che se hai cambiato driver o parti di xorg, forse devi ricompilare quelli relativi alle periferiche input (esempio): xf86-input-evdev (che cmq deve avere la use hal abilitata), xf86-input-keyboard xf86-input-synaptics etc...Ci mettono poco a compilarsi.

P.s. comunque per capire bene il problema dovresti dare un occhio ai log di xorg (/var/log/Xorg.0....).

----------

## marziods

 *Quote:*   

> 1) Non ti fossilizzare, se con la live 2008 funziona usa quella per fare l'installazione

 

infatti... era solo per sapere se nel caso ci fosse un qualche virgola da aggiungere probabilmente farò così... però nella compilazione vorrei usare gcc 4.3.2 ma sulla live ci sono le 4.2 mi pare... siccome volevo testare discc non vorrei incasinarmi gia durante la compilazione  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> 2) Se non hai impostato la tastiera e il mouse in xorg.conf xorg-server li rileva on the fly usando hal...

 

in effetti credo sia un problema di hal... però ho provato ad usare xorg.conf installato con sabayon (un esperimento) ma non funziona... cmq il problema è vecchio... non uso molto l'interfaccia grafica e non mi interessa molto... ma quando non va!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

di fatto mi sono accorto da subito che alcune cose non riuscivo a regolarle (il touchpad ad esempio non potevo disabilitarlo) al logout il monitor era almeno bizzarro... sfrugugliando tra i file di log sembrava ci fosse un problema di driver... di fatto all'ultimo aggiornamento del kernel (in cui ho deciso di attivare il framebuffer) ho perso le funzionalita e del mouse e della tastiera che in console funzionava. Bootando il vecchio kernel invece i problemi non sussistevano!!! dopo due birre e senza troppo ragionare ho disinstallato x e quindi ho fatto un bel depclean  :Exclamation:   (si vede che ho tempo da perdere) poi ho riemerso xorg (visto che nulla funzionava) ed a quel punto con entrambi i kernel all'avvio di gdm il mouse funzia la kbd no!!! e allora eccomi qui ancora da CLI ehehehe!

cmq ora sto reinstallando in architettura amd64 vedremo  :Smile:  altimenti torno a OpenBsd   :Very Happy:  il mio primo amore!!!

cmq grazie del suggerimento appena terminata la compilazione del 64 bit proverò con i tuoi suggerimenti e ti farò sapere

Marzio

----------

## marziods

Grazie mille  :Smile:  immaginavo fosse qualcosa che aveva a che fare con hal ma mi ero incasinato troppo  :Smile: 

cmq ora funziona nel kernel vecchio... ed è un bel passo avanti! purtroppo in quello ricompilato mi da ancora un bel problema: non appena uso il touchpad il sistema freeza!!!! di seguto ti posto xorg.0.log NB: con il vecchio kernel -lo stesso ma con altri parametri-  il sistema funziona non bene ma va

```
X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux marvy 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #9 SMP Mon Jun 29 23:21:58 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 June 2009  10:18:24PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jun 29 23:44:54 2009

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

(II) Loader magic: 0x9a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xfdc00000/0, 0xd0000000/0, I/O @ 0x00005c00/0

(--) PCI: (0@0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xfdb00000/0

(==) Matched intel for the autoconfigured driver

New driver is "intel"

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

      Driver   "intel"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Driver   "fbdev"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Driver   "vesa"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

   EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(==) AIGLX enabled

(==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.6.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.2.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset,

   Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset"

(WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB

(II) intel(0): Resizable framebuffer: available (0 4)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output DVI1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output TV1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected

(II) intel(0): Output DVI1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output TV1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1280x800

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(**) intel(0): Kernel mode setting active, disabling FBC.

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 4194303 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         solid

(II)         copy

(II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): No memory allocations

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Failed

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 331 x 207

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.1.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: always reports core events

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Device: "/dev/input/event10"

(II) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found x and y relative axes

(II) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Configuring as mouse

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.0.0

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad touchpad found

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad touchpad found

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xorg_backtrace+0x38) [0x8135318]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
```

buon lavoro

Marzio

----------

## marziods

In parte mi rispondo da solo....

Nella ricompilazione del kernel (funzionante) ho voluto attivare il framebuffer e probabilmente ho spippolato qualche parametro strano. Tolto Fb apparentemente funziona... mentre la versione amd_64 sulla stessa macchina ho un fb bizzarro! probabilmente nella compilazione ho omesso o aggiunto qualche errore!!! forse devo provare a usare genkernel...

se qualcuno ha qualche idea ecco i miei parametri:

# lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4237

0c:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

0d:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

0d:00.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

0d:00.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

0d:00.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

0d:00.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev ff)
```

ed il mio dmesg:

[code:1:ca8a87c7a2][    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 (root@marvy) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) ) #10 SMP Tue Jun 30 20:45:46 CEST 2009

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   NSC Geode by NSC

[    0.000000]   Cyrix CyrixInstead

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000]   Transmeta GenuineTMx86

[    0.000000]   Transmeta TransmetaCPU

[    0.000000]   UMC UMC UMC UMC

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009e800 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009e800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e3000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007ddb0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007ddb0000 - 000000007ddbe400 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007ddbe400 - 000000007ddf0000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007ddf0000 - 000000007de00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.5 present.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x7ddb0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 373fe000 @ 7000-d000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F92B0, 0024 (r2 ACPIAM)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 7DDB0100, 0084 (r1 LENOVO TP-6A         550 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7DDB0290, 00F4 (r3 LENOVO TP-6A         550 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI Warning (tbfadt-0568): 32/64X length mismatch in Gpe0Block: 128/64 [20081204]

[    0.000000] FADT: X_PM1a_EVT_BLK.bit_width (16) does not match PM1_EVT_LEN (4)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 7DDB0680, BD71 (r1  LENOV TP-6A         180 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 7DDBE400, 0040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7DDB0390, 005C (r1 LENOVO TP-6A         550 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 7DDB0430, 003C (r1 LENOVO TP-6A         550 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 7DDB0470, 0176 (r1 LENOVO TP-6A         550 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: ECDT 7DDB0620, 0054 (r1 LENOVO TP-6A         550 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DBGP 7DDB03F0, 0034 (r1 LENOVO TP-6A         550 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 7DDB05F0, 0028 (r1 LENOVO TP-6A         550 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: OEMB 7DDBE440, 0071 (r1 LENOVO TP-6A         550 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 7DDBC400, 0038 (r1 LENOVO TP-6A         550 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: GSCI 7DDBE4C0, 2024 (r1 LENOVO TP-6A         550 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: ATKG 7DDC06F0, 8024 (r1 LENOVO TP-6A         550 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7DDC9240, 04E6 (r1  PmRef TP-6A         180 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] 1129MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 883MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 373fe000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 00000000 - 373fe000

[    0.000000]   bootmap 00008000 - 0000ee80

[    0.000000] (8 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 00373fe000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

[    0.000000]   #3 [0001000000 - 000186f1d4]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0001000000 - 000186f1d4]

[    0.000000]   #4 [0001870000 - 0001878000]    INIT_PG_TABLE ==> [0001870000 - 0001878000]

[    0.000000]   #5 [000009e800 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009e800 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #6 [0000007000 - 0000008000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000007000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #7 [0000008000 - 000000f000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000008000 - 000000f000]

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [c00ff780] 000ff780

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000373fe

[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x000373fe -> 0x0007ddb0

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009e

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007ddb0

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 515406

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c1701200, node_mem_map c1878000

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3966 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1736 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 220470 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 2260 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 286942 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a301 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009e000 - 000000000009f000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e3000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e3000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7de00000:81000000)

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 45056 bytes of per cpu data

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 511378

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 1795.607 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000999] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000999] Memory: 2034976k/2062016k available (4630k kernel code, 25820k reserved, 2941k data, 364k init, 1156808k highmem)

[    0.000999] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000999]     fixmap  : 0xffc79000 - 0xfffff000   (3608 kB)

[    0.000999]     pkmap   : 0xff400000 - 0xff800000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000999]     vmalloc : 0xf7bfe000 - 0xff3fe000   ( 120 MB)

[    0.000999]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf73fe000   ( 883 MB)

[    0.000999]       .init : 0xc176e000 - 0xc17c9000   ( 364 kB)

[    0.000999]       .data : 0xc1485b11 - 0xc17650d8   (2941 kB)

[    0.000999]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc1485b11   (4630 kB)

[    0.000999] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000999] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000999] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000999] HPET: 4 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3591.21 BogoMIPS (lpj=1795607)

[    0.000999] Security Framework initialized

[    0.000999] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.000999] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.000999] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.000999] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.000999] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.000999] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.001008] CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

[    0.001090] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.001170] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.001253] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.001341] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[    0.005597] ACPI: Core revision 20081204

[    0.023580] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.033818] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5670  @ 1.80GHz stepping 0d

[    0.033994] Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3590.81 BogoMIPS (lpj=1795409)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[    0.000999] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 1, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.105338] CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5670  @ 1.80GHz stepping 0d

[    0.106119] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

[    0.107062] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.107144] Total of 2 processors activated (7182.03 BogoMIPS).

[    0.107311] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7048 bytes left

[    0.107311] net_namespace: 996 bytes

[    0.108174] Time: 18:49:35  Date: 06/30/09

[    0.108282] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.108379] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.108379] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.109021] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

[    0.109096] PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

[    0.109405] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=13

[    0.109490] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.117014] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.118883] ACPI: EC: EC description table is found, configuring boot EC

[    0.119004] ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

[    0.140355] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.140444] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.140765] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.140988] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

[    0.145661] PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

[    0.145748] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

[    0.159173] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1b, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.159253] ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

[    0.160229] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.160947] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.161041] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xfdc00000-0xfdffffff]

[    0.161049] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18 64bit mmio: [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.161055] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 20 io port: [0x5c00-0x5c07]

[    0.161102] pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xfdb00000-0xfdbfffff]

[    0.162021] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 20 io port: [0x5880-0x589f]

[    0.162121] pci 0000:00:1a.1: reg 20 io port: [0x5800-0x581f]

[    0.162222] pci 0000:00:1a.2: reg 20 io port: [0x5480-0x549f]

[    0.162311] pci 0000:00:1a.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfe0fbc00-0xfe0fbfff]

[    0.162410] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.162499] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled

[    0.162626] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xfe0f4000-0xfe0f7fff]

[    0.162705] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.162792] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.162961] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.162979] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.163151] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.163239] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

[    0.163412] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.163499] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled

[    0.163671] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.163758] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

[    0.163982] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0x5400-0x541f]

[    0.164084] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0x5080-0x509f]

[    0.164183] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0x5000-0x501f]

[    0.164272] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfe0fb800-0xfe0fbbff]

[    0.164370] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.164459] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.164777] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0x4c00-0x4c07]

[    0.164785] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0x4880-0x4883]

[    0.164794] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0x4800-0x4807]

[    0.164802] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0x4480-0x4483]

[    0.164810] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0x4400-0x441f]

[    0.164818] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xfe0fb000-0xfe0fb7ff]

[    0.164901] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.164979] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.165221] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xfe1fe000-0xfe1fffff]

[    0.165366] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.165456] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.165620] pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xfe100000-0xfe1fffff]

[    0.165687] pci 0000:00:1c.2: bridge io port: [0x6000-0xdfff]

[    0.165693] pci 0000:00:1c.2: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xfe200000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.165702] pci 0000:00:1c.2: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xfc700000-0xfcefffff]

[    0.165820] pci 0000:0c:00.0: reg 10 io port: [0xe800-0xe8ff]

[    0.165898] pci 0000:0c:00.0: reg 18 64bit mmio: [0xfcfff000-0xfcffffff]

[    0.165950] pci 0000:0c:00.0: reg 20 64bit mmio: [0xfcfe0000-0xfcfeffff]

[    0.165989] pci 0000:0c:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xfeaf0000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.166196] pci 0000:0c:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.166198] pci 0000:0c:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.166292] pci 0000:0c:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.166513] pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge io port: [0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.166518] pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.166526] pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xfcf00000-0xfcffffff]

[    0.166562] pci 0000:0d:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfebff800-0xfebfffff]

[    0.166656] pci 0000:0d:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.166744] pci 0000:0d:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.166861] pci 0000:0d:00.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfebff400-0xfebff4ff]

[    0.166953] pci 0000:0d:00.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.166954] pci 0000:0d:00.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.166979] pci 0000:0d:00.1: PME# disabled

[    0.167095] pci 0000:0d:00.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfebff000-0xfebff0ff]

[    0.167189] pci 0000:0d:00.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.167190] pci 0000:0d:00.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.167280] pci 0000:0d:00.2: PME# disabled

[    0.167396] pci 0000:0d:00.3: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfebfec00-0xfebfecff]

[    0.167489] pci 0000:0d:00.3: supports D1 D2

[    0.167491] pci 0000:0d:00.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.167580] pci 0000:0d:00.3: PME# disabled

[    0.167696] pci 0000:0d:00.4: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfebfe800-0xfebfe8ff]

[    0.167790] pci 0000:0d:00.4: supports D1 D2

[    0.167792] pci 0000:0d:00.4: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.167881] pci 0000:0d:00.4: PME# disabled

[    0.168053] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.168142] pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.168183] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.168192] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.168472] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P3._PRT]

[    0.168560] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

[    0.168661] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P6._PRT]

[    0.168747] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P8._PRT]

[    0.203133] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12)

[    0.204522] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 10 12)

[    0.205145] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *6)

[    0.205576] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 10 12)

[    0.206184] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 6) *0, disabled.

[    0.206697] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 12)

[    0.207389] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 10 12)

[    0.208114] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12)

[    0.212433] ACPI Warning (tbutils-0242): Incorrect checksum in table [ATKG] - D6, should be 93 [20081204]

[    0.212993] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.213062] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.213062] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.213082] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.213082] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.214005] ACPI: WMI: Mapper loaded

[    0.214052] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.217974] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.14

[    0.218065] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[    0.218065] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.218140] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.221998] cfg80211: Using static regulatory domain info

[    0.222055] cfg80211: Regulatory domain: EU

[    0.222137] 	(start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[    0.222256] 	(2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    0.222342] 	(5170000 KHz - 5190000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.222428] 	(5190000 KHz - 5210000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.222514] 	(5210000 KHz - 5230000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.222600] 	(5230000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    0.222686] 	(5490000 KHz - 5710000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 3000 mBm)

[    0.222772] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: EU

[    0.222870] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.222967] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.223049] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.223143] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.223244] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0

[    0.223278] hpet0: 4 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.229970] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.230056] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.232296] pnp 00:0c: mem resource (0xfdefac00-0xfdf3abff) overlaps 0000:00:02.0 BAR 0 (0xfdc00000-0xfdffffff), disabling

[    0.232424] pnp 00:0c: mem resource (0xfdbfac00-0xfdc3abff) overlaps 0000:00:02.0 BAR 0 (0xfdc00000-0xfdffffff), disabling

[    0.232551] pnp 00:0c: mem resource (0xfdbfac00-0xfdc3abff) overlaps 0000:00:02.1 BAR 0 (0xfdb00000-0xfdbfffff), disabling

[    0.232684] pnp 00:0c: mem resource (0xfe0fac00-0xfe13abff) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 8 (0xfe100000-0xfe1fffff), disabling

[    0.232809] pnp 00:0c: mem resource (0xfe1fac00-0xfe23abff) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 8 (0xfe100000-0xfe1fffff), disabling

[    0.232936] pnp 00:0c: mem resource (0xfe1fac00-0xfe23abff) overlaps 0000:00:1c.2 BAR 8 (0xfe200000-0xfe9fffff), disabling

[    0.234764] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

[    0.234846] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.234937] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed10000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

[    0.235034] system 00:08: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.235120] system 00:08: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

[    0.235206] system 00:08: ioport range 0x400-0x41f has been reserved

[    0.235292] system 00:08: ioport range 0x480-0x4bf has been reserved

[    0.235378] system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

[    0.235466] system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff has been reserved

[    0.235553] system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed89fff has been reserved

[    0.235640] system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed90000-0xfed90fff has been reserved

[    0.235728] system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed91000-0xfed91fff has been reserved

[    0.235814] system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed92000-0xfed92fff has been reserved

[    0.235901] system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed93000-0xfed93fff has been reserved

[    0.235992] system 00:08: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff has been reserved

[    0.236079] system 00:08: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff has been reserved

[    0.236170] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xffa00000-0xffbfffff could not be reserved

[    0.236289] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xffe00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

[    0.236411] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xffc00000-0xffdfffff has been reserved

[    0.236501] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x250-0x253 has been reserved

[    0.236587] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x256-0x25f has been reserved

[    0.236672] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x702-0x703 has been reserved

[    0.236758] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x4c0-0x4cf has been reserved

[    0.236844] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x4d2-0x4df has been reserved

[    0.236929] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x4e0-0x4ef has been reserved

[    0.237018] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x4f0-0x4ff has been reserved

[    0.237104] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

[    0.237191] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

[    0.237278] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xf9efc000-0xf9efefff has been reserved

[    0.237367] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xf7ffec00-0xf7ffec03 has been reserved

[    0.237458] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

[    0.237549] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.237636] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff could not be reserved

[    0.237723] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.237810] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x100000-0x7ddfffff could not be reserved

[    0.272812] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.272898] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.272988] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: disabled

[    0.273073] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.273163] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.273248] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   IO window: disabled

[    0.273335] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   MEM window: 0xfe100000-0xfe1fffff

[    0.273423] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.273513] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

[    0.273600] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   IO window: 0x6000-0xdfff

[    0.273688] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   MEM window: 0xfe200000-0xfe9fffff

[    0.273777] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000fc700000-0x000000fcefffff

[    0.273903] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:0c

[    0.273992] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   IO window: 0xe000-0xefff

[    0.274080] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   MEM window: 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff

[    0.274169] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000fcf00000-0x000000fcffffff

[    0.274295] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:0d

[    0.274380] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.274467] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff

[    0.274555] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.274655] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.274744] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.274754] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.274843] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.274853] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.274942] pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.274952] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.275042] pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.275051] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.275055] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.275058] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.275060] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.275063] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.275065] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.275068] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 3 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.275070] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.275073] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 mem: [0xfe100000-0xfe1fffff]

[    0.275076] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.275078] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 3 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.275081] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 io:  [0x6000-0xdfff]

[    0.275084] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 mem: [0xfe200000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.275087] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 mem: [0xfc700000-0xfcefffff]

[    0.275089] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 3 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.275092] pci_bus 0000:0c: resource 0 io:  [0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.275095] pci_bus 0000:0c: resource 1 mem: [0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.275098] pci_bus 0000:0c: resource 2 mem: [0xfcf00000-0xfcffffff]

[    0.275100] pci_bus 0000:0c: resource 3 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.275103] pci_bus 0000:0d: resource 0 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.275106] pci_bus 0000:0d: resource 1 mem: [0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.275108] pci_bus 0000:0d: resource 2 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.275111] pci_bus 0000:0d: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.275114] pci_bus 0000:0d: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.275142] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.287009] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.287366] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.287893] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.288178] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.288264] TCP reno registered

[    0.291023] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.291321] Simple Boot Flag at 0x51 set to 0x1

[    0.292259] Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.292674] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.292775] type=2000 audit(1246387774.291:1): initialized

[    0.301780] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.301865] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.304843] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.305010] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.306067] NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

[    0.306380] fuse init (API version 7.11)

[    0.306683] msgmni has been set to 1716

[    0.306875] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.307086] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 6592 bytes left

[    0.307428] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.307616] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

[    0.307736] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.307817] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[    0.307899] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.307995] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.308088] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.308097] pci 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0f30

[    0.308099] pci 0000:00:1a.0: Performing full reset

[    0.308119] pci 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0030

[    0.308121] pci 0000:00:1a.1: Performing full reset

[    0.308139] pci 0000:00:1a.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0030

[    0.308141] pci 0000:00:1a.2: Performing full reset

[    0.308195] pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0f30

[    0.308197] pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.308216] pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0030

[    0.308218] pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.308236] pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0030

[    0.308238] pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.308395] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.308482] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.308635] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.308715] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.308870] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.308952] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.309138] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.309219] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.309451] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.312552] Initializing Nozomi driver 2.1d (build date: Jun 27 2009 12:41:40)

[    0.313054] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.313243] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.313339] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel Mobile IntelÂ® GM45 Express Chipset

[    0.314850] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 32764K stolen memory

[    0.318494] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

[    0.318979] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

[    0.419346] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    0.419778] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.422946] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[    0.423160] input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    0.426953] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

[    0.427110] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2

[    0.430575] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.431207] ACPI Warning (tbutils-0242): Incorrect checksum in table [SSDT] - 4A, should be D9 [20081204]

[    0.431418] ACPI: SSDT 7DDC87F0, 0244 (r1  PmRef TP-6A         180 INTL 20051117)

[    0.432130] ACPI: SSDT 7DDC8AD0, 0765 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.433257] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    0.433265] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[    0.433318] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C3])

[    0.433576] processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.433662] ACPI: Processor [P001] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.434194] ACPI Warning (tbutils-0242): Incorrect checksum in table [SSDT] - 37, should be C7 [20081204]

[    0.434410] ACPI: SSDT 7DDC8720, 00C8 (r1  PmRef TP-6A         180 INTL 20051117)

[    0.435069] ACPI: SSDT 7DDC8A40, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.436330] ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C3])

[    0.436586] processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.436674] ACPI: Processor [P002] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.444085] ACPI Warning (nspredef-0940): \_TZ_.THRM._PSL: Return Package type mismatch at index 0 - found Processor, expected Reference [20081204]

[    0.444306] ACPI: Expecting a [Reference] package element, found type C

[    0.444392] ACPI: Invalid passive threshold

[    0.444594] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.446064] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (50 C)

[    0.446229] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.446389] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.446478] pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.448593] pci 0000:00:02.0: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.448622] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 on minor 0

[    0.448733] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.450992] brd: module loaded

[    0.451822] loop: module loaded

[    0.451946] Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k3-NAPI

[    0.452031] Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    0.452163] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.3.3.3-k6

[    0.452248] e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Intel Corporation.

[    0.452422] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k6-NAPI

[    0.452506] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.452719] sky2 driver version 1.22

[    0.452935] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    0.453048] r8169 0000:0c:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.453165] r8169 0000:0c:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.453383] r8169 0000:0c:00.0: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.453704] eth0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xf7c78000, 00:24:8c:05:92:13, XID 3c4000c0 IRQ 29

[    0.456513] hso: drivers/net/usb/hso.c: 1.2 Option Wireless

[    0.456639] usbcore: registered new interface driver hso

[    0.456757] usbcore: registered new interface driver asix

[    0.456874] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_ether

[    0.456992] usbcore: registered new interface driver net1080

[    0.457110] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_subset

[    0.457227] usbcore: registered new interface driver zaurus

[    0.457320] console [netcon0] enabled

[    0.457402] netconsole: network logging started

[    0.457484] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    0.457674] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input3

[    0.457872] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    0.458174] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.458296] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.458483] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    0.458494] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.458615] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.458653] ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[    0.458774] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0x33 impl SATA mode

[    0.458894] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pio slum part ems 

[    0.459016] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.459272] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.459496] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.459684] scsi2 : ahci

[    0.459870] scsi3 : ahci

[    0.460056] scsi4 : ahci

[    0.460242] scsi5 : ahci

[    0.460756] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe0fb000 port 0xfe0fb100 irq 30

[    0.460876] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe0fb000 port 0xfe0fb180 irq 30

[    0.460994] ata3: DUMMY

[    0.461073] ata4: DUMMY

[    0.461153] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe0fb000 port 0xfe0fb300 irq 30

[    0.461272] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe0fb000 port 0xfe0fb380 irq 30

[    0.500283] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.500285] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.767269] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.768866] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    0.783202] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

[    0.783205] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    0.784494] ata1.00: ATA-8: HITACHI HTS542516K9SA00, BBCZC3HP, max UDMA/133

[    0.784581] ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    0.786643] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    0.786960] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

[    0.786963] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    0.788247] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.799096] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      HITACHI HTS54251 BBCZ PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.799402] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors: (160 GB/149 GiB)

[    0.799534] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.799618] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.799641] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.799824] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors: (160 GB/149 GiB)

[    0.799954] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.800038] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.800061] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.800182]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 sda11 >

[    0.936941] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.937125] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.660022] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.662934] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

[    1.662938] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    1.665058] ata2.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ870A, SB23, max UDMA/33

[    1.668369] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

[    1.668372] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    1.670579] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    1.683749] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ870A   SB23 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.687499] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.687619] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.687850] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    1.687944] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    1.992018] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.308017] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.319339] firewire_ohci 0000:0d:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    2.378007] firewire_ohci: Added fw-ohci device 0000:0d:00.0, OHCI version 1.0

[    2.378477] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    2.378563] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 160 sitd 96

[    2.378583] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    2.378681] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.378685] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.378821] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    2.378826] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    2.378883] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    2.379008] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset hcs_params 0x103206 dbg=1 cc=3 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=6

[    2.379012] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

[    2.379030] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    2.382936] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

[    2.383024] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    2.383026] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.383038] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xfe0fbc00

[    2.383125] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    2.387013] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    2.392257] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.392361] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    2.392368] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.392455] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.392574] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.392657] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

[    2.392741] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.7

[    2.392860] usb usb1: uevent

[    2.392900] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    2.392903] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.392990] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.393005] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    2.393044] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.393046] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.393048] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.393135] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    2.393216] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.393218] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.393220] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.393222] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    2.393226] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.393229] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.393338] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    2.393409] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    2.393505] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.393508] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.393636] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    2.393686] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    2.393809] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x103206 dbg=1 cc=3 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=6

[    2.393814] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

[    2.393833] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    2.397735] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    2.397823] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    2.397825] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.397837] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xfe0fb800

[    2.397925] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    2.401815] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    2.407258] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.407367] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    2.407374] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.407460] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.407578] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.407661] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

[    2.407745] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    2.407861] usb usb2: uevent

[    2.407901] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    2.407903] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.407990] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.408006] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    2.408043] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.408045] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.408047] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.408133] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    2.408214] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.408215] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.408217] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.408219] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    2.408224] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.408226] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.408303] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    2.408396] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    2.408481] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

[    2.408526] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    2.408632] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    2.408724] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.408727] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.408853] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    2.408906] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    2.409031] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: detected 2 ports

[    2.409117] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    2.409119] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: Performing full reset

[    2.409136] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.409141] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x00005880

[    2.409256] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    2.409263] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.409349] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.409468] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.409550] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

[    2.409635] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    2.410442] usb usb3: uevent

[    2.410479] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    2.410481] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.410568] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.410583] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    2.410619] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.410621] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.410623] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.410709] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.410790] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.410792] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.410794] hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.410796] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    2.410800] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.410802] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.410860] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    2.410942] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    2.411032] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.411036] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.411162] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[    2.411216] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    2.411343] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: detected 2 ports

[    2.411429] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    2.411431] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: Performing full reset

[    2.411448] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.411461] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x00005800

[    2.411574] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    2.411581] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.411668] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.411785] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.411868] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

[    2.411953] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.1

[    2.412069] usb usb4: uevent

[    2.412107] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    2.412109] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.412195] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.412210] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[    2.412246] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.412248] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.412259] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.412345] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.412427] hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.412428] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.412430] hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.412432] hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    2.412436] hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.412439] hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.412495] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    2.412572] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    2.412663] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.412667] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.412796] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[    2.412849] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    2.412973] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: detected 2 ports

[    2.413059] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    2.413061] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: Performing full reset

[    2.413077] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.413089] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 19, io base 0x00005480

[    2.413201] usb usb5: default language 0x0409

[    2.413209] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.413299] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.413417] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.413499] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

[    2.413584] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.2

[    2.413703] usb usb5: uevent

[    2.413740] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

[    2.413742] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.413829] usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.413847] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

[    2.413884] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.413886] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

----------

